# JD 400 repower project -- need help



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got my 20hp Honda repower kit from Small Engine Warehouse. Nice packaging, etc. Got my old K-532 out.

Need help figuring out my next step on the hydrostatic driveshaft coupling hub that had 4 bolts holding it to the back of the K-532.

Question is how is this coupling retained on the u joint? Is the coupling/flange stub shaft splined?

It has a cross drilled hole, which looks like it could have had a crosspin in it. No pin in mine. So, what keeps this thing in the u joint housing?

Reason I'm asking is because it looks like there's a new one already bolted onto the back of the Honda engine, so I'd need to get the old one out.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*A YOKE*

I believe a yoke would go in there if I am thinking right. I hope i am right. never had a 400.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Does it say anything or refer to anything in the service manual? If you don't hve one I would recommend getting one to answer this question and many others down the road.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I looked online but everything costs $$. my rc cars have yokes to hold the driveshafts in place but I m not sure if im right. maybe I should buy a 400


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I think we're talking apples and oranges here.

A. The flange is held onto the u joint yoke with key and roll pin.

B. The new engine does have it's own flange coupling, and that coupling goes on with keyway and roll pin, just as the old one had/did. 

C. The shaft is smooth, not splined.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

so was I right about the yoke?


----------

